

Google is a second class citizen on iOS - shadesandcolour
http://bringel.github.com/blog/2013/01/01/google-is-a-second-class-citizen-on-ios/

======
paulbeattie
For me this doesn't so much highlight the headline that Google is a second
class citizen but rather the inflexibility of iOS compared to Android.

Apple really should take a leaf from android's book and see how integration
can be made better on iOS. It strikes me as something they have thought about
with the new share dialogue using large icons.

